# Ants and friends



## orionmystery (Sep 24, 2011)

_Eooxylides tharis distanti_ (Branded Imperial) butterfly, with a yellow crazy ant!

This beautiful butterfly was too big for the MPE65. I had to take 4 shots for merging/stitching.

Photomerge 6 MPE65 shots into one | Up Close with Nature












_Myrmicaria sp._





A dead ant and an aphid. _Ophiocordyceps _kill, early stages.





Two





weaver ant queen





A _Diacamma sp._ ant, and a sow bug.


----------



## kyrontf (Sep 24, 2011)

Great shots, I think #2 and #7 are priceless.  What kind of ant is that in #4?  I've never seen one with such prominent spike things coming out of the thorax.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 25, 2011)

kyrontf said:


> Great shots, I think #2 and #7 are priceless.  What kind of ant is that in #4?  I've never seen one with such prominent spike things coming out of the thorax.



Thanks kyrontf. Not sure what ant was that in 4, probably Polyrhachis.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 25, 2011)

These are perfect as usual


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 25, 2011)

Tomasko said:


> These are perfect as usual



Thanks, Tomasko.


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 26, 2011)

Great shots. I like the first one best due to the excellent stiching job and (most of all) the story it tells - love the ant antlers being a bit up like that, they appear to be having a conversation. The second one doesn't have that same effect. 3rd one looks like we get the image of the flash unit on its back(?).


----------



## pen (Sep 26, 2011)

Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Gorgeous, as always!


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 27, 2011)

jrice12 said:


> Great shots. I like the first one best due to the excellent stiching job and (most of all) the story it tells - love the ant antlers being a bit up like that, they appear to be having a conversation. The second one doesn't have that same effect. 3rd one looks like we get the image of the flash unit on its back(?).


 


pen said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PhotoForum


 


cgipson1 said:


> Gorgeous, as always!



Thanks for looking and commenting, jrice, Paul, Charlie.


----------

